# Waltham Electric - Paul - What Do You Make Of This One?



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

What do you think of this one Paul?










It was eBay auction 330275791863 and sold for $515.00. I was astounded by the price. Seemed high to me.

I have been looking for one of these ever since I saw yours on your Early Electric site. It's the first I've seen for sale since putting in a search 9 months or a year ago.

Any ideas about price? How many have you seen?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> What do you think of this one Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you were bidding on this one too? I tried to bid my limit when the "must be higher than $515.00" error popped up. I thought my keyboard was buggered, it took me a few seconds to realize that someone actually bid +$500 for it.

Seems like a very high bid to me. Other than the dial I fairly sure it's a common movement.

I passed on one that was in rough shape +6 months ago. Maybe I shouldn't have been so quick to write it off.......nah it was in rough shape

Larry


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> What do you think of this one Paul?
> 
> Any ideas about price? How many have you seen?


Nice! ....I bought mine from a parts dealer a few years ago now...and I think I've seen one on eBay in the last 5 years. $500+ does sound excessive 



Larry from Calgary said:


> Other than the dial I fairly sure it's a common movement.


Landeron 4750...so not that common...I tend to buy most watches that have this movement...provided the price is right.

The dial on these "Atom" Waltham's is great...depending on the light, the atom is either light or dark compared to the rest of the dial. As you can see in these two photos of my "Atom" Waltham:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Not a mega fan of electric but this is a bit of a stunner and i may be changing taste oh no its like the doctor who regeneration ,f..king Timetravellers desease :lol:


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice watch Paul.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of this one Paul?
> ...


Anybody else seen one of these? It seems unlikely that anyone would know, but what sort of production figures do you think a watch like this might have had?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> Not a mega fan of electric but this is a bit of a stunner and i may be changing taste oh no its like the doctor who regeneration ,f..king Timetravellers desease :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Anybody else seen one of these? It seems unlikely that anyone would know, but what sort of production figures do you think a watch like this might have had?


I saw one on ePrey last spring. It was part of a group of watches both electric and non-electric some quartz that were selling as non-runners. It was in rough shape so I didn't consider it. In hindsight maybe I should have. Probably could have picked it up at a bargain price. Oh well.

:rltb:


----------

